# UFC 168



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Catch the prelims. I'm doing both prelims and pay per view. Should be pretty good! Any other fans out there?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

This is the best card in a while with a great feature. I am looking for the ppv right now. Enjoy Treefork


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I am watching as well. Really looking forward to watching Sylva KTFO again.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Is there any reason why Fios isnt showing the fight? I cant find it on the menu. Frustrating

Nevermind. I found it. Eagerly waiting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm watching a channel called FOXSPORTS?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I


treefork said:


> I'm watching a channel called FOXSPORTS?


Those are the preliminary fights. I just bought the main event. I am watching the prelims on foxsports also.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The Silva/Weidman better be a good one!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

treefork said:


> The Silva/Weidman better be a good one!


It should be...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Wasn't impressed with the prelims. Time for Chris Leben to find another job.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah. Agreed. That guy he fought was no slouch either though. 
The girl fight might be entertaining for a few minutes. Well, enjoy the fights!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh man the Rousey/Tate fight is the reason I bought this fight. So much fun to watch they leave 100% in the ring and after watching this season of TUF no way I was missing this fight.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh ya!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Just got home from fishing and tuned into a stream.

About to watch the women smack it out.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dang!



Spoiler



http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fwmi1mLjZW4/Ur-yN3P4U4I/AAAAAAAA_Rc/sVtJRvpIYJg/s1600/6.gif


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Silva's career is over. He was not winning the fight IMO up until that point but I would have liked to see it go to a more conventional ending.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems like Silva didn't show up. He really didn't seem his usual self. I agree he is done. The replay on that leg!!!! Ouch!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:aahhhh: :aahhhh: :aahhhh:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The funny thing about that above video if you watch it closely . . .

Look at where the kick gets checked then look closely at where the leg actually breaks.

I'm pretty sure that if Silva's leg had not folded up like wet piece of paper, we'd have another fighter in surgery right now.

Respect.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice to see some proper MMA cage fighting. The Boss watches some dreadful faked up crap that really gets on my tits. (I can say that here 'cos He never looks at this site!  )


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Nice to see some proper MMA cage fighting.


i remember when the fighters were a couple of roosters . . .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Imp, I forget what the streaming site you use is, but I found this one which is pretty awesome.

http://www.wiziwig.tv/


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Hey Imp, I forget what the streaming site you use is, but I found this one which is pretty awesome.
> 
> http://www.wiziwig.tv/


i use-

http://www.vipboxus.co/

havent paid for a ppv in ages !


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

On another site I have been quite rude

But I'm sitting, here in the nude

Being kinky is fun

With a naked bum

Now, I need me some boob


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i liked ufc when they would fight 3 fights back to back they were real champs back then not to take away from the fighters today.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

After paying for an watching the pay per views lately I kind of feel like I just got robbed. They don't let me record them any more . The fights never measure up to the hype.


----------



## Abomb (Dec 22, 2013)

yo, thats what them muay thai kicks will get you. I bet silva dont forget that lesson.


----------

